# Homemade Peanut Butter



## Arcana (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope this is the right area to post a question about peanut butter. I'm curious as to the best way to make homemade peanut butter. I've been told a food processor or even a blender is good but I was wondering if those peanut butter machines might be better and easier to clean? I want it to be the texture of the store bought peanut butters such as Skippy. I mostly want to use it for baking peanut butter cookies but sometimes just for good ol' peanut butter and jelly sammies. Peanut butter is almost non existant here in Bulgaria and the few you do find are just totally wrong in one way or another lol. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a good page I got when I googled "homemade peanut butter".
http://www.kidshealth.org/kid/recipes/recipes/peanut_butter.html

However, I'm confused about why it says "serving: 2 tablespoons" and then lists 116 calories. Peanut butter is about 200 calories per serving.

And that recipe wouldn't give you the skippy texture or taste, it would be more like the all natural stuff. Except maybe it wouldn't  To give you more of the taste  and possibly texture that you want I would gradually add sugar as you mix it. Then drizzle in some molasses (for the taste of original skippy) or honey (for the taste of honey skippy). Hope I helped. Good luck.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 18, 2006)

Arcana said:
			
		

> I hope this is the right area to post a question about peanut butter. I'm curious as to the best way to make homemade peanut butter. I've been told a food processor or even a blender is good but I was wondering if those peanut butter machines might be better and easier to clean? I want it to be the texture of the store bought peanut butters such as Skippy. I mostly want to use it for baking peanut butter cookies but sometimes just for good ol' peanut butter and jelly sammies. Peanut butter is almost non existant here in Bulgaria and the few you do find are just totally wrong in one way or another lol. Any advice will be appreciated.


They use some kind of stabilizer to keep Skippy and Jiff and such from separating.  Used to be you had to pay extra to get the kind with the layer of natural peanut oil floating on the top.  As far as peanut butter machines, can you post a link to what you have in mind?  The ones I see either work like blender/food processors or grinders.  The grinders ought to expel more of the peanut oil so less, if any, additional oil needs to be added but the kinds of grinders I've used aren't easy to clean.


----------



## htc (Jul 18, 2006)

I just made a home made almond butter last night. It has the same look and mouth feel of the Adams all natural peanut  butter (just with almonds). I used my food processor and it turned out great. I had no problem with cleaning. Used it to cover bagels for my son's breakfast this morning. He didn't notice that it wasn't peanuts.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been out of raw peanuts for a while. Tomorrow I'll go to a local store that usually has raw Virginia peanuts and roast about 2 lbs. Then I'll shell, and use a food processor to make half into peanut butter. The other half I will grind by hand using a molcajete to release the peanut oil and then puree in a blender or processor.
Usually peanut butter is made from runner peanuts but you use what's available.
Verdad amigos?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. I think I'm more confused now though lol. 
Skilletlicker: I don't have an exact machine in mind yet. Years ago, I used to see many infomercials on peanut butter machines and even the Bamix mixer was said to be good for it. I was looking on ebay last year and saw some machines but I don't remember what kind they were. I'm just wondering if someone who has experience with this can tell me if the machines are better than a food processor, blender, etc. I mostly want it to make cookies so I don't want it to be too stiff or dry.


----------

